# Alternative Grains



## j-dunn (9/5/13)

Hi All.

I am wanting to know if there is a conversion for grains out there? If a recipe calls for say American 2 row, what could be used in its place?

I am using brew mate for BIAB method and cant source some of the grains.

Cheers


----------



## slash22000 (9/5/13)

I've never been able to get a clear answer on converting American 2-row into Australian grains. Considering that basically every homebrew recipe on Earth uses American 2-row it's a bit of a pain.

In the end I just went and bought some sacks of your standard Barrett Burston ale malt. It's not the same thing, it's significantly darker, yank 2-row typically around 1.8ºL whereas BB ale malt is something like 3.2ºL, but I'm not really all that concerned. Most recipes that call for American 2-row are hop bombs anyway.


----------



## NewtownClown (9/5/13)

Grain Substitution Chart
And another


----------



## j-dunn (9/5/13)

Hi Slash

That was my thoughts too. I did look at the %L and was seeing if I could get something close.

You are right about Hop bombs, the recipe I am wanting to do is one!!

Cheers


----------



## j-dunn (9/5/13)

NewtownClown said:


> Grain Substitution Chart
> And another


 Many thanks for that.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (9/5/13)

Pretty sure all the malt we get here is 2 row (AU and Euro) so probably just a pale base that matches in colour will do. If it's six row in the recipe, that's a different story - much higher protein content and other differences.


----------

